# [OT] Pentium 4 Temperatur

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

Ich hab mir endlich den neuen Rechner zusammengebaut. Was ich wirklich merke (abgesehen von der Compile Geschwidigkeit) ist dass die Temperatur des Rechner um einiges größer geworden ist, vor allem, wenn ich viel kompiliere oder viele Programme offen habe.

Früher war Temperatur der CPU immer so bei 33 Grad oder so, jetzt messen meine MB Sensoren Temperaturen von mindestens 50 Grad, jetzt gerade 71 Grad. Ist das normal bei einem P4? Sollte ich mich Sorgen machen?

Ich weiß nicht, was ich tun könnte, um die Temperatur zu senken. Eventuell würde ich mir sogar einen besseren Lüfter kaufen, wenn ich damit sicher sein kann, dass die Lebendauer der CPU auch lang bleibt, denn ich habe ein bisschen Angst, dass durch die höhe Temperaturen die CPU kaputt geht, oder ist meine Angst unbegründet?

Mein Rechner steht eigentlich "in einem Kasten", was ich meine, es gibt wenig Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Wand und Schreibtischwänden die gerade mal 10 cm größer (jeweils Länge, breite und Höhe) sind als mein Gehäuse. Vor allem die hintere Teil des Gehäuses steht sehr nah an der Wand und ich denke, damit lüftet sich an sich nicht sonderlich gut. Sollte ich den Platz Rechners ändern und mehr Platz bieten, so dass die CPU "kälter" wird?

Da ich nicht so viel Platz in meinem Zimmer habe, sitze ich mit meinem Beim dicht neben dem Gehäuse und langsam nervt mich, dass es so warm ist, als würde ich neben der Heizung sitzen.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## Blackdream

ach bis 80° is es im grünen bereich

p4 können mit bis zu 90° stabil laufen und schalten/takten sich automatisch runter wenn es zu warm wird,könnt auch ein messfehler sein

----------

## firefly

um festzustellen ob es ein messfehler ist oder nicht würde ich folgendes machen.

Einfach die angezeigte temperatur unter linux mit dem im bios vergleichen.

Sprich wenn der sensor wieder um die 70° anzeigt dann direkt neustarten und im bios nachschauen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> um festzustellen ob es ein messfehler ist oder nicht würde ich folgendes machen.
> 
> Einfach die angezeigte temperatur unter linux mit dem im bios vergleichen.
> 
> Sprich wenn der sensor wieder um die 70° anzeigt dann direkt neustarten und im bios nachschauen.

 

werde ich auch machen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

also, Messfehler war es nicht, aber mir fällt auf, dass sobald die Compilesession beendet ist, geht die Temperatur wieder runter, aber bleibt trotzdem um die 50 Grad.  Ist das normal so?

----------

## Blackdream

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> also, Messfehler war es nicht, aber mir fällt auf, dass sobald die Compilesession beendet ist, geht die Temperatur wieder runter, aber bleibt trotzdem um die 50 Grad.  Ist das normal so?

 

50° is doch k=> compilen wird er wärmer da muss die cpu ja arbeiten  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir endlich den neuen Rechner zusammengebaut. Was ich wirklich merke (abgesehen von der Compile Geschwidigkeit) ist dass die Temperatur des Rechner um einiges größer geworden ist, vor allem, wenn ich viel kompiliere oder viele Programme offen habe.

 

Naja, der P4 IST ein STROM Fresser und MEGA Heizer!

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Früher war Temperatur der CPU immer so bei 33 Grad oder so, jetzt messen meine MB Sensoren Temperaturen von mindestens 50 Grad, jetzt gerade 71 Grad. Ist das normal bei einem P4? Sollte ich mich Sorgen machen?

 

Kommt darauf an...

Lies mal meinen Thread 367308 durch. Ursprünglich war die Frage ob HyperThreading stabil läuft. Dann habe ich einige Irrwege gemacht (Das Thema Temperatur kommt auch drinn vor und du findest einige nützliche Infos! So ist es z.b. wichtig zu unterscheiden WELCHEN P4 du hast um rauszufinden ob die Temp. okay ist) und zum Schluss alles auf "BIOS Einstellungen" geschoben. Die Lösung war aber eine andere...

Mein P4 mit Intels Standardlüfter ist schlicht und ergreifend zu heiss geworden. Die BIOS Einstellungen hatten nur temporär geholfen. Bei Volllast (Viedocompilierung) hatte ich dann wieder Probleme. Ich habe dann auf gut Glück mal eine Wasserkühlung gekauft. Und das hat alle Probleme gelöst!

Mein Motherboard ist eigentlich defekt (Einige der Kondensatoren haben STARKE Wölbungen oder sind sogar ausgelaufen). Jedoch seit ich die WaKü drinn habe läuft es sehr gut. Sobald ich einmal die Zeit, Musse und besonders die Kohle übrig habe kaufe ich mir ein neues Motherboard (Bis dahin lebe ich mit den seltenen Abstürzen).

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will  :Smile: 

- Die Temperatur meines P4 war zwar hoch, hat dem Prozessor nicht geschadet.

- Die Hohe Temperatur hat jedoch definitiv mein Board zerstört (Die defekten Elkos liegen alle sehr dicht bei der CPU)!

- Wenn du genau wissen willst ob deine Temperatur zu hoch ist, dann lies meinen anderen Thread und google ein wenig.

- P4 != P4  :Smile: 

- Seit ich die WaKü habe herrscht auch unter Volllast eine himlische Ruhe hier!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Mein Motherboard ist eigentlich defekt (Einige der Kondensatoren haben STARKE Wölbungen oder sind sogar ausgelaufen). Jedoch seit ich die WaKü drinn habe läuft es sehr gut. Sobald ich einmal die Zeit, Musse und besonders die Kohle übrig habe kaufe ich mir ein neues Motherboard (Bis dahin lebe ich mit den seltenen Abstürzen).

 

das billigste wär, die Elkos einfach mal mit einem satz neuen auszutauschen  :Wink: 

und da gleich welche mit etwas höherer voltzahl nehmen, wichtig ist eh nur dass die kapazität exakt übereinstimmt

----------

## pablo_supertux

hey danke für den Thread, das beruhigt mich aber nur bediengt. Was mich interessiert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Mein P4 3.4 Ghz Prescott Prozessor hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von ~103 Watt bei einer Fläche von 112mm2 
> 
> - Der P4 3.4 GHz Northwood Prozessor hat z.B. nur noch eine Leistungsaufnahme von ~89 Watt bei einer Fläche von 134mm2 
> ...

 

Wo hast du deise Daten her? Ich hab diese CPU: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=HPEI86&

mir gefällt trotzdem diese höhe Temperaturen nicht, selbst wenn sie nomal zu sein scheinen. Denkt ihr, ich sollte wirklich einen neuen Kühler kaufen? Ws wäre am geeignesten? Mirist egal, wie Laut der Lüfter ist.

----------

## misterjack

wenn du nen richtig fetten cpu-luft-kühler haben willst, dann empfehl ich dir einen der zalman teile: Klick mich

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Mein Motherboard ist eigentlich defekt (Einige der Kondensatoren haben STARKE Wölbungen oder sind sogar ausgelaufen). Jedoch seit ich die WaKü drinn habe läuft es sehr gut. Sobald ich einmal die Zeit, Musse und besonders die Kohle übrig habe kaufe ich mir ein neues Motherboard (Bis dahin lebe ich mit den seltenen Abstürzen). 
> 
> das billigste wär, die Elkos einfach mal mit einem satz neuen auszutauschen  

 

Jo, billig wäre das schon  :Wink:  Aber wenn ich hier mit meinem breiten Rohr ankomme, dann schmilzt mir mein Motherboard unter der Hand weg  :Mr. Green:  Dann lieber mit den seltenen Abstürzen leben und dafür noch ein Motherboard haben  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

wir zuverlässig sind die Angaben von lm_seners denn eigentlich? Ich habe bemerkt, diese sind eigetnlich genau diesselben, wie die von meinerm MB, aber als Gräze für die CPU steht; 45 Grad, aber ganz selten ist meine unter 50 Grad   :Mad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> hey danke für den Thread, das beruhigt mich aber nur bediengt. Was mich interessiert
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - Mein P4 3.4 Ghz Prescott Prozessor hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von ~103 Watt bei einer Fläche von 112mm2 
> ...

 

Weiter unten im Thread habe ich zwei links drinn:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=3&t=000014&p=3

und

http://www.hardtecs4u.com/reviews/2004/pentium4_prescott_3.4ghz/index2.php

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> mir gefällt trotzdem diese höhe Temperaturen nicht, selbst wenn sie nomal zu sein scheinen. Denkt ihr, ich sollte wirklich einen neuen Kühler kaufen? Ws wäre am geeignesten? Mirist egal, wie Laut der Lüfter ist.

 

Also wenn du - wie weiter oben in deinen Threads erläutert - wirklich kaum Platz rund um den PC hast, wird dir kein Lüfter viel nützen. Denn das wichtigste ist der Wärmeaustausch. Wenn deine Lüfter immer wieder die selbe warme Luft wieder ansaugen müssen, kannst du auch nicht grossartig kühlen. Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Weg zur Wasserkühlung oder Kompressionskühlung...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## misterjack

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Jo, billig wäre das schon  Aber wenn ich hier mit meinem breiten Rohr ankomme, dann schmilzt mir mein Motherboard unter der Hand weg  Dann lieber mit den seltenen Abstürzen leben und dafür noch ein Motherboard haben 

 

hehe jo, aber wenn dir so ein ding zerplatzt, viel spaß  :Razz: 

habe mal was gefunden im netz für interessierte

http://www.elko-verkauf.de/anleitung.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/65611

http://www.igb-berlin.de/abt2/mitarbeiter/hintze/badcaps.shtml

ps: bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht in den genuss gekommen, auf einen meiner mainboards rumzulöten. aber meinen alten ddr-verstärker von 1978 hab ich erst neu bestücken müssen. spielt wieder 1A  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiter unten im Thread habe ich zwei links drinn:
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=3&t=000014&p=3
> ...

 

ich hatte sie nicht gesehen   :Embarassed: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wenn du - wie weiter oben in deinen Threads erläutert - wirklich kaum Platz rund um den PC hast, wird dir kein Lüfter viel nützen. Denn das wichtigste ist der Wärmeaustausch. Wenn deine Lüfter immer wieder die selbe warme Luft wieder ansaugen müssen, kannst du auch nicht grossartig kühlen. Dann bleibt dir wohl nur der Weg zur Wasserkühlung oder Kompressionskühlung...
> 
> 

 

Platz rund um den PC kann ich schaffen, das wäre an sich kein Problem, ich könnte zur Not auch die eine Seitenwand des Gehäuses offen halten, also ich denke, ich könnte schon um einen besseren Wärmeaustausch sorgen. Leider kann ich mir jetzt finanziell keine Hight Tech Kühlung wie Wasserkühlung leisten, die neuen Teile (CPU, MB, RAM, Netzteil) waren schon teuer genug, aber ich würde gerne eine Wsserkühlung haben, so ist es nicht   :Confused: 

----------

